# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2012



## PCGH_Marco (28. September 2012)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 11/2012 ist ab sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. Oktober  2012 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 11/2012 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.

Hier gelangen Sie zudem zu den entsprechenden Umfragen:
*Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 11/2012 haben euch gefallen?* 
*Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 1**1/2012 haben euch gefallen?

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Infos zur PCGH 11 in der Heftpromo auf der Startseite.


----------



## Sauerland (28. September 2012)

Na das scheint ja wieder einmal ein lohnendes Heft zu sein.

Mein alter hier noch herumliegender Rechner mit der K6-III CPU (450) dürfte sich freuen, nichts desto trotz ist ein etwas moderneres Modell mit Sockel A nun schon wieder dazu gekommen (Rechnerumbau einer Bekannten). Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken die alten Dinger wieder zu reaktivieren.

Auch interessant ist die Erstellung eine aktuellen Win7 DVD, wenn gleich mir inzwischen ein USB-Stick lieber ist. Aber wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben.

Leider habe ich kein Asus-Board, aber bei Uefi dürfte auch vieles für mein Asrock-Borad zu übernehmen sein.

Tipps fürs OC eines AMD Phenom 955 bzw. 1055 sind natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn diese dann auf die neuen Boards (AM3+) ausgelegt sind.

Mal schauen, wie interessant das Heft ist.



Gruß


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2012)

Dürfte Ich erfahren, wie ihr die Multiplayer-Benches von BF3 vergleichbar gestaltet habt? Das war bisher ja das Problem bei den Multiplayer-Benches...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2012)

Stets gleicher Server, aufwendige Spawn-Point-Selektion, unzählige Durchläufe, etc. Es geht und es kommen tolle Ergebnisse heraus, der Zeitaufwand ist aber enorm.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> der Zeitaufwand ist aber enorm.



Das war mir schon klar  Gut, dass ihr euch für nichts zu schade seid


----------



## Nasenbaer (28. September 2012)

Auf die Ausgabe freue ich mich richtig  (in der letzten war leider nicht so viel für mich dabei). 

- Vorallem der i7-920 OC-Guide, da ich meinen zwar aktuell übertaktet habe, er aber, und auch nur unter Linux, zu abstürzen neigt. Schön, dass ihr auch auf C0-Stepping gesetzt habt.
- Zudem den BIOS-OC-Guide für die 7970, die ich bei mir dank Wakü hoffentlich wenigstens auf Ghz-Edition-Niveau bekomme.
- Und, dass ihr jetzt eine Doublelayer-DVD beilegt. Mittlerweile sollten DVD-Laufwerke damit ja nicht mehr rummucken. Hoffe PCG wird das auch in Zukunft so machen.
- Sicher auch interessant ist die Mainboard-Entkopplung. Kann mir nämlich aktuell nicht wirklich vorstellen was sowas bringen soll.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. September 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Stets gleicher Server, aufwendige Spawn-Point-Selektion, unzählige Durchläufe, etc. Es geht und es kommen tolle Ergebnisse heraus, der Zeitaufwand ist aber enorm.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Respekt vor der Arbeit. 

Ich denke mein Heft kommt morgen. Freu mich schon


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2012)

Ich hoffe auch auf morgen


----------



## GoldenMic (29. September 2012)

Wie die Post eben an mir vorbeigefahren ist


----------



## Klarostorix (29. September 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Post eben an mir vorbeigefahren ist



Eine Runde Mitleid


----------



## Citynomad (29. September 2012)

Die BF3 MP Benches sind echt genial, aber das Papiertütchen für die DVD ist hoffentlich nur eine einmalige Ausnahme. Ich kaufe seit etwa 8 Jahren die PCGH mit Datenträger... die Papphülle war genial.


----------



## Zsinj (29. September 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Die BF3 MP Benches sind echt genial, aber das Papiertütchen für die DVD ist hoffentlich nur eine einmalige Ausnahme. Ich kaufe seit etwa 8 Jahren die PCGH mit Datenträger... die Papphülle war genial.


Dito
Das war auch das erste was mir aufgefallen ist. 
Vor allem nervt es mich das man dieses Papier Teil nicht einfach heraus trennen kann. So lässt es sich nicht angenehm blättern. Wenigstens eine Perforation zum heraus trennen sollte es geben. 

Ansonsten bin ich noch nicht besonders weit gekommen.


----------



## HansOConner (29. September 2012)

Liebe Redaktion von PCGH, die Ausgabe 11/2012 kam heute schon bei mir an, dank Abo 
Werde sie mir Morgen näher ansehen. Nur eine Sache ist mir schonmal aufgefallen, welche mir nicht so gut gefällt 
Und zwar betrifft es die DVD... Diese ist jetzt nur noch in einer großen, weißen Papierhülle, welche man auch nicht mehr so wie früher einfach vom Heft lösen kann (Abrissrand).

Könnt ihr bitte ab der nächsten Ausgabe 12/2012 wieder auf die "klassische" quadratische Hülle aus Pappe umstellen, wo zudem Informationen zum Inhalt der DVD auf der Front- und Rückseite stehen (fehlt mir auch bei der neuen Papierhülle). Hab nämlich eine Box, wo alle DVD's chronologisch einsortiert sind... Mit der neuen Form, ohne Info's kann ich sie nicht mehr dazu tun...

Würde mich über eine positive Antwort von Euch freuen


----------



## Ghostdog (30. September 2012)

Mir ist da etwas bei Stephan Wilkes DDR3 Test aufgefallen, er schreibt das Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer Ram würde nur in grün leuchten und nicht wie auf der Verpackung geschrieben in grün und rot. Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ich selbst ein stolzer Besitzer eines Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 2x4 GB DDR3 1600 Blau/Orange Kits kann euch auch sagen woran das liegt. Auf der Crucial-Website gibt es das Ballistix M-O-D Utility Tool in einer 32 und 64bit Version zum Download damit kann man die Farben der LED´s jeweils einzeln oder paarweise seperat einstellen, ausserdem kann man aus 4 verschieden Beleuchtungsprogrammen wählen und auch die LED`s noch zusätzlich dimmen. Auch kann man mit diesem Tool die SPD Daten auslesen und sich die Temperatur des Rams anzeigen und auch mitlogen lassen, da die Ballistix Tactical Tracer Module auch über Temperatur-Sensoren verfügen.  Wäre schön wenn Ihr das in einem Nachtest im nächsten Heft nochmals klarstellen könntet da es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade um unwesentliche Features des Crucial-Rams handelt. Ansonsten wieder ein Super Heft.

Greetz Ghostdog

Hier auch mal der Link zum Tool: http://www.crucial.com/ballistix/crucial_bl-mod-utility.aspx


----------



## BikeRider (1. Oktober 2012)

Mein Heft lag Samstag im Briefkasten. 
Der Retro-Artikel hat mir echt gut gefallen. Der hätte auch 10 Seiten länger sein können. 
Gibts für die DVD eigentlich Cover zum ausdrucken fürs archivieren ?
In dieser komischen Papier-Plastik-Hülle finde ich das archivieren nicht so dolle. 

PS: Gut heraus trennen kann man die Hülle mit den Datenträger auch nicht.


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand den BF3-Artikel super. Den habe ich auch direkt am Samstag gelesen.

Aber diese neue Papierhülle finde ich garnicht gut. Da war ich erstmal unvorsichtig und habe mir das Cover etwas zerissen.  Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir unsere alte Papphülle wiedersehen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Oktober 2012)

Ghostdog schrieb:


> Mir ist da etwas bei Stephan Wilkes DDR3 Test aufgefallen, er schreibt das Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer Ram würde nur in grün leuchten und nicht wie auf der Verpackung geschrieben in grün und rot. Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ich selbst ein stolzer Besitzer eines Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 2x4 GB DDR3 1600 Blau/Orange Kits kann euch auch sagen woran das liegt. Auf der Crucial-Website gibt es das Ballistix M-O-D Utility Tool in einer 32 und 64bit Version zum Download damit kann man die Farben der LED´s jeweils einzeln oder paarweise seperat einstellen, ausserdem kann man aus 4 verschieden Beleuchtungsprogrammen wählen und auch die LED`s noch zusätzlich dimmen. Auch kann man mit diesem Tool die SPD Daten auslesen und sich die Temperatur des Rams anzeigen und auch mitlogen lassen, da die Ballistix Tactical Tracer Module auch über Temperatur-Sensoren verfügen.  Wäre schön wenn Ihr das in einem Nachtest im nächsten Heft nochmals klarstellen könntet da es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade um unwesentliche Features des Crucial-Rams handelt. Ansonsten wieder ein Super Heft.
> 
> Greetz Ghostdog
> 
> Hier auch mal der Link zum Tool: Ballistix MOD Utility Software by Crucial | Monitor memory performance in your computer system.


Danke für den Hinweis! Das werden wir in Ausgabe 12/2012 auf jeden Fall richtigstellen. Leider gibt es weder auf der Packung noch in der Anleitung einen Hinweis auf diese Möglichkeit, lediglich ein kommentarlos untergebrachter Link führt zu der von dir verlinkten Website. Da in der Vergangenheit Crucial-Sticks mit mehrfarbigen LEDs (Ballistix Tracer) ohne Zusatz-Software in mehreren Farben leuchteten, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das bei den aktuellen Ballistix Tactical Tracer auch der Fall ist.


----------



## matti30 (1. Oktober 2012)

hm, warum habe ich mein Heft denn noch nicht bekommen? Abgebucht habter ja schon von meinem Konto


----------



## Otep (1. Oktober 2012)

Der Artikel alte CPUs übertakten ist sehr gut 

Eine frage nur... wo reiht sich in etwa ein Q9550 @ 3,5 GHz ein


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2012)

Der ist 15-20 Prozent schneller als ein Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz (abhängig vom FSB-/RAM-Takt) und auf dem Niveau eines Phenom II X4 mit gleichem Takt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Otep (1. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich bescheid 

Is ja nicht wirklich der Hit


----------



## ile (1. Oktober 2012)

Warum wird die DVD jetzt in einer Hülle geliefert, die

1. völlig unnötig groß ist??!!  das ist unnötig und unpraktisch.

2. nicht mehr so einfach und unkompliziert aus dem Heft zu bekommen ist wie es früher der Fall war??!! 

Das ist mein erster Eindruck vom Heft und wie man sieht: ein sehr negativer. Bringt das bitte zur nächsten Ausgabe wieder in Ordnung, das ist ein großer Rückschritt!


----------



## matti30 (1. Oktober 2012)

so Heft kam heut doch noch. Mal anschauen.


----------



## Bennz (1. Oktober 2012)

wo ist die schöne dvd Hülle hin?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Oktober 2012)

Heute wieder kein Heft 
Ich bin sicher ich wurde vergessen


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Oktober 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Heute wieder kein Heft
> Ich bin sicher ich wurde vergessen


 
Geht mir genauso. Bis dato hab ich mein Heft eigentlich immer Samstags - manchmal sogar Freitags - in den Händen gehalten...


----------



## Mr.Crossfire (1. Oktober 2012)

So die neue Ausgabe hat mich heute auch erreicht (dank Abo)
Hab gleich mal den BF 3 Artikel gecheckt. War sehr gut und interessant zu lesen.
Das mit dem Uncore-Takt bei dem X6 ist sehr gut zu wissen. Das muss ich doch glatt mal testen. 
Geh ich richtig in der Annahme dass das der North Bridge Takt ist?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist dass bei dem Einkaufsführer für Grafikkarten die Sapphire HD 7970 Toxic fehlt. 
In der letzten Ausgabe war die doch noch an erster Stelle. Hat das einen gewissen Grund?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2012)

Mr.Crossfire schrieb:


> So die neue Ausgabe hat mich heute auch erreicht (dank Abo)
> Hab gleich mal den BF 3 Artikel gecheckt. War sehr gut und interessant zu lesen.
> Das mit dem Uncore-Takt bei dem X6 ist sehr gut zu wissen. Das muss ich doch glatt mal testen.
> Geh ich richtig in der Annahme dass das der North Bridge Takt ist?



Yep. Und es bringt definitiv viel – ich mag die 2,8 GHz NB-Takt meines Privat-X6 auch nicht missen.



Mr.Crossfire schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist dass bei dem Einkaufsführer für Grafikkarten die Sapphire HD 7970 Toxic fehlt.
> In der letzten Ausgabe war die doch noch an erster Stelle. Hat das einen gewissen Grund?


 
Da die Karte kaum lieferbar war (mittlerweile ist sie's ...) und wir Platz für die preislich vernünftigeren Modelle (ab Seite 22) schaffen wollten, flog sie mit ein paar anderen Modellen raus. Ich denke, die Neuzugänge bis 230 Euro sind für die meisten Leute interessanter als 600-Euro-Schlachtschiffe.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Oktober 2012)

Heute kam mein Heft  Wie siehts bei dir aus, Mic?


----------



## ssgtocb (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle!
Eine frage zu den bios mods, genauer zur msi 670 pe:
Was habt ihr noch geändert ausser das unlocked bios aufzuspielen ( einstellungen im afterburner, etc )?
Bekomme meine mit unlocked bios und max power limit auf gleichbleibende 1262/3506 in bf3 ( boost natürlich  ).
1337 klingt für mich wirklich elitär...schön wär's trotzdem!


----------



## Peda72 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm kein Heft im österreichischem Handel ..........


----------



## Peda72 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hoffentlich morgen :/


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2012)

Heft ist heute dann doch endlich angekommen. Und ich dachte schon ich müsste den Feiertag irgendwie anders rumbringen 

Was gar nicht geht ist die Papierhülle der DVD.
Nicht raustrennbar, mit der Schere muss man aufpassen das man das Heft ganz lässt, es bleibt nen störender Stummel zurück, die DVD passt nicht mehr in die Sammlung. Wirklich besch...
Ich verlange bei der nächsten Ausgabe eine Nachlieferung der guten alten Papphülle, das wäre was 
Ansonsten muss ich echt sagen das ich fast lieber die normale Variante der Zeitschrift als die DVD Variante hätte. Mir jeden Monat den Krampf antun? 

Zum Inhalt: BF3 Benches gefallen mir, Ivy i3 im BF3 Multi auf Augenhöhe mit der schnellsten AMD Lösung. Da möge nochmal einer meine Versuche in Frage stellen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...x00k-mit-bios-veraenderung-wuerde-helfen.html


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Oktober 2012)

I like teh new DVD. Einseitig/doppellagig kommt meiner Faulheit sehr entgegen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2012)

ssgtocb schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Eine frage zu den bios mods, genauer zur msi 670 pe:
> Was habt ihr noch geändert ausser das unlocked bios aufzuspielen ( einstellungen im afterburner, etc )?
> Bekomme meine mit unlocked bios und max power limit auf gleichbleibende 1262/3506 in bf3 ( boost natürlich  ).
> 1337 klingt für mich wirklich elitär...schön wär's trotzdem!


 
Interessant. Ich habe im Test nichts anderes gemacht, als das Unlocked-BIOS zu flashen, das Power Target via Precision X aufzubrezeln, den Lüftern mehr prozentualen Dampf zu machen und dann via Offset zu übertakten. Wenn du das GPU-Offset erhöhst, geht sie nicht höher?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ssgtocb (2. Oktober 2012)

Mehr als 60 mhz plus ist leider ohne Instabilität nicht drin. Kann man im precision x mehr als 112 prozent power limit einstellen?


----------



## BigT72 (2. Oktober 2012)

moin 
habe mir heute die neue PCGH DVD plus bei real gekauft und musste leider feststellen das ab der Seite 45-52 die seiten unten eingerissen sind und was fehlt, leider kann man nun nicht mehr denn Text unten lesen hat das noch einer?


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Oktober 2012)

Das sieht mehr nach nem Transportschaden aus, bzw von rumgrabschenden Leuten, die das Heft mal durchblättern und dann irgendwie wieder ins Regal quetschen.


----------



## BigT72 (2. Oktober 2012)

nur die anderen seiten haben nichts sind keine Knicke drin usw.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss Mic zustimmen. Die neue einseitige DVD gefällt mir zwar sehr gut, dennoch nervt die Papier-Hülle! Die Papp-Hülle von vorher war mMn um einiges besser.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Oktober 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss Mic zustimmen. Die neue einseitige DVD gefällt mir zwar sehr gut, dennoch nervt die Papier-Hülle! Die Papp-Hülle von vorher war mMn um einiges besser.



Vollste Zustimmung. Das ist eine unfassbare Fummelei, bis man eine unbeschädigte DVD-Hülle und ein unbeschädigtes Heft in der Hand hat...


----------



## ile (2. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Vollste Zustimmung. Das ist eine unfassbare Fummelei, bis man eine unbeschädigte DVD-Hülle und ein unbeschädigtes Heft in der Hand hat...



Ja, eindeutig zum  Wer kommt eigentlich wieder auf so tolle Ideen und wird dafür noch bezahlt?


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2012)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich eben auf meinen Diskussions-/Umfragenthread zum Thema DVD Hülle verweisen um das Thema etwas auszulagern.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...mfrage-die-dvd-huelle-der-pcgh-11-2012-a.html

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## Mr.Crossfire (3. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da die Karte kaum lieferbar war (mittlerweile ist sie's ...) und wir Platz für die preislich vernünftigeren Modelle (ab Seite 22) schaffen wollten, flog sie mit ein paar anderen Modellen raus. Ich denke, die Neuzugänge bis 230 Euro sind für die meisten Leute interessanter als 600-Euro-Schlachtschiffe.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hallo Raff, 

deine Antwort treibt mir ein leichtes Schmunzeln ins Gesicht da der zweite Platz ne EVGA Classified mit "nur" 4 GB für auch 600 € ist. 
Genau wegen solchen Schlachtschiffen bzw. Tests dieser les ich eure Zeitung. 
Btw ich vermisse auch die Powercolor HD 7970 PCS+. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es für den Preis (415€) zur Zeit keine bzw. wenig bessere Grakas. 

MfG
Mr.Crossfire


----------



## svigo (3. Oktober 2012)

ich habe trotz Abo bis heute noch keine Zeitung im Kasten
wohin kann ich mich wenden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2012)

Mr.Crossfire schrieb:


> Hallo Raff,
> 
> deine Antwort treibt mir ein leichtes Schmunzeln ins Gesicht da der zweite Platz ne EVGA Classified mit "nur" 4 GB für auch 600 € ist.
> Genau wegen solchen Schlachtschiffen bzw. Tests dieser les ich eure Zeitung.
> ...



Halb erwischt: Die Evga Classified 4GB ist noch drin – die ähnliche die FTW+ aber nicht mehr.  Etwas Selektion muss sein.
Keine Sorge, Schlachtschiffe testen wir natürlich regelmäßig weiter, aber da der Einkaufsführer im Heft Grenzen hat, wird nicht jedes (dauerhaft) darin zu finden sein. Im kommenden Heft gibt's wieder einige Leckerlis, darunter die XFX HD 7970 GHz Edition Double Dissipation, Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor- X "v2" (auch mit 6 GiB), Asus Matrix 7970, PoV/TGT GTX 680 Ultra Charged 4GB "Low Leakage" und alles, was bis dahin aufschlägt. 



svigo schrieb:


> ich habe trotz Abo bis heute noch keine Zeitung im Kasten
> wohin kann ich mich wenden?


 
An diesen freundlichen Menschen hier: abo@computec.de (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38170-abo-computec-de.html)

MfG,
Raff


----------



## grubsnek (3. Oktober 2012)

svigo schrieb:


> ich habe trotz Abo bis heute noch keine Zeitung im Kasten
> wohin kann ich mich wenden?


 
Ich hab sie auch noch nicht bekommen


----------



## DjTomCat (3. Oktober 2012)

Leider fehlt bei mir das Video UEFI Asus P8Z77-V Pro einstellen auf der Heft-DVD. Die Papier hülle ist echt mies!

Ich finde es sollte mal großes Special geben über Wasserkühlung.

UPDATE:

Video hab ich gefunden DVD lässt sich super schlecht lesen hab 3 Laufwerke getestet und bei keinem hat die DVD richtig funktioniert.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2012)

Gestern gleich am frühen morgen besorgt; die Verkäuferin hatte noch nicht mal Zeit sie auszupacken ^^. Schade dass Trinity so gerade an der Ausgabe vorbeigeschrammt ist. Aber dann werden wir ja wohl nächsten Monat quasi AMD Special haben mit Trinity, Vishera und eventuell neuen infos zu den Radeon HD 8xxx 

Sehr interessant für mich: Die angaben der Treiberwebseiten für Retro-PCs. Besonders Terratec, Voodoo und S3 suchte ich bsiher teilweise vergebens.

Kleiner Fehler bei den SSDs: In der Testtabelle steht zur Sandisk Extreme SSD 120GB. Sollten das nicht eher 240 oder 256 sein?

Zur Testdatenbank: Habt ihr keine AM3+ Boards mehr gefunden dass davon keine drauf sind? AM3 ist das höchste gefundene und auch davon sind nur ein paar wenige dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Oktober 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Die BF3 MP Benches sind echt genial [...]





GoldenMic schrieb:


> Respekt vor der Arbeit.





SaPass schrieb:


> Ich fand den BF3-Artikel super.





Mr.Crossfire schrieb:


> Hab gleich mal den BF 3 Artikel gecheckt. War sehr gut und interessant zu lesen.





GoldenMic schrieb:


> BF3 Benches gefallen mir [...]


Na das hören Kollege Stö und ich gerne - gerade Frank hat sehr viel Zeit investiert, ich selbst habe oft nur daneben gesessen und den Artikel gebaut  

Hat uns auch Spaß gemacht, schön wenn der Aufwand bei euch so gut ankommt


----------



## Soulsnap (4. Oktober 2012)

Eine kurze Frage: Gibt es die Premium Ausgabe eigentlich nicht mehr? Hab die letzten Jahre nur noch die DVD Ausgabe gekauft, wollte gerade ein Abo machen und finde nur Magazin und DVD Ausgabe???


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Oktober 2012)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage: Gibt es die Premium Ausgabe eigentlich nicht mehr? Hab die letzten Jahre nur noch die DVD Ausgabe gekauft, wollte gerade ein Abo machen und finde nur Magazin und DVD Ausgabe???


 
Premium ist tot, es lebe Premium (für alle)


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Oktober 2012)

Grafik-BIOS-Tuning

ist ein schöner Erklärbär-Artikel für Anfänger, allerdings hättet Ihr für die User den Fermi BIOS Editor & vielleicht auch den NiBiTor näher erläutern können. P.s. die " Voltage Entry #0" kann auch auf min. 0,825V runtergeregelt werden. 

Es fehlen auch die nvfash-Befehle für ein SLI-Gespann:

*nvflash --list* -> Übersicht der Karte(n)
in der Regel ist GPU1 <*0*>, also *-i0* und GPU2 <1>, also *-i1*).
Beim oberen Beispiel, wenn GPU2 geflashed werden sollte -> 
*nvflash -i1 bios.rom* (wenn nur das orig. BIOS verändert wurde)

Ich hatte mich ja so über den "nvflash --save Original.rom" Befehl gefreut, aber was nützt es uns wenn wir bei ner 680er das VGA-BIOS nicht verändern können. (Habe ich mir schon gedacht das da nix geht & kommt.) Danke noch mal an Orblog für den Fermi BIOS Editor, der nicht weiterentwickelt wird, da ein Noob im Netz seine Finger in Sachen Verbreitung nicht still halten konnte. Somit gabs nen STOP von NVIDIA. (Evtl. läßt sich deswegen die Kepler-Reihe nicht mehr modden.)

Zur Beruhigung gibt es ja den Modder namens tecfreak wo wir uns ein 670er BIOS (natürlich auf eigene Gefahr) ziehen & flashen können.

Es gibt unter anderem auch Leser, die wie ich seit dem G80 bis heute dieses Thema kennen & mehr erwarten hätten.

Das nen OC-BIOS auf ner Standardkarte eines Herstellers funzt ist ein alter Hut (wie ich ;-D).
Es ist aber auch bekannt das es Tochterunternehmen wie Gainward & Palit gibt, und somit die PCB & das BIOS völlig identisch ist. 

Aber wie sieht es mit dem VGA-BIOS eines anderen Herstellers aus?
Wie weit ähneln sich z.B. die 4GB PCB´s?  
Sind die Speicherlatenzen & andere Einstellungen (außer den Takt -und Voltraten) so unterschiedlich das es einen GRAKA-Braindead geben kann?
Leider gibt´s (noch) kein Dual-BIOS auf der Platine zum selber testen.

Ihr habt doch garantiert in Eurem Hardware-Arsenal alte Grafikkarten die Ihr zu Testzwecken für diesen Bericht hättet opfern können. Wäre nen schöner Zusatzbeitrag gewesen, denn ich erwarte gerade von PCGH den Usern das Machbare & die Grenzen zu zeigen.

Hier hat es bei einer ASUS GTX 680 mit dem EVGA-BIOS geklappt:
Video Flash GeForce GTX680 - YouTube

Klar hat eine GTX 680 genügend Dampf, aber sie erzeugt bei mir "wie angangs BF3 mit ner GTX 580" mit einer zu geringen Spannung Abstürze (ohne OC).
Und von dauerhaft betriebenen Tuning-Tools halte ich nichts.

Gruß Pyro


----------



## Chimera (5. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne kleine Frage: im Test mit dem RAM wurde bemängelt, dass bei den Crucial nur die grünen LEDs leuchteten. Es wurde aber schon auch die M.O.D. Utility Software installiert, um die LEDs zu aktivieren/tauschen? Weil als ich meine neu gekauft hatte, da leuchteten auch nur die blauen LEDs und ich wollt sie schon mit Mangel zurückbringen, doch mein Händler wies mich auf die Software hin und siehe da, mit der liessen sich nicht nur beide Farben aktivieren, ebenso welche oben und welche unten leuchten soll, welche Blinkart/-frequenz und man kann die Temperatur auslesen: Ballistix MOD Utility Software by Crucial | Monitor memory performance in your computer system.. 
Solltet ihr beim Test die Software natürlich genutzt haben und die LEDs konnten dennoch nicht gewechselt werden, dann ziehe ich meine "Kritik" natürlich sofort beschämt zurück


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Antwort steht doch schon in genau diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-11-2012-a.html#post4603556


----------



## Chimera (5. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Antwort steht doch schon in genau diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-11-2012-a.html#post4603556



Danke für den Hinweis, ich geh mich gleich in die Ecke schämen  Bin da wohl irgendwie drübergescrollt oder hab es effektiv übersehen, tut mir aufrichtig leid und möcht mich dafür entschuldigen  Muss wohl langsam ne Brille besorgen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur wegen der unperforierten Hülle meckern - aber da die einen Extrathread hat, hier noch Feedback-extended 

- Retro-PC: Schöner Artikel, aber bei mir blieben viele Fragen zu Peripherie offen - vielleicht gut für einen Teil2?:
Eine Reihe von Monitoren verzichtet mitlerweile auf VGA und die meisten Eingabegeräte unterstützen nur noch USB (DOS aber nicht). Wer da nicht einen komplett eigenen Arbeitsplatz einrichten, sondern mit KVM arbeiten will, steht vor einem Kompatibilitätsproblem zum Hauptrechner. Dazu kommt noch, dass diverse (insbesondere alte) Grafikkarten eine sehr merkwürdige Vorstellung davon haben, welche Auflösung sie ohne Treiber via DVI ausgeben. All zu oft ist das weder die von der Software geforderte, noch die native des Monitors. (Mein letzter Dual-Boot-DOS-Modus-PC z.B. gab dann seinerzeit die 640x480 eines DOS-Spiels als 1280x1024 aus, die mein Monitor auf 1600x1200 skalieren musste. Was nach doppelter Skalierung über wechselnde Seitenverhältnisse rauskam, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären...)
Interessant wäre vielleicht auch die Betrachtung der Alternative Fernseher - kann ich einen Retro-PC auch zum zocken von der Couch nehmen? (die tastaturlastigen Spiele passen optimal - aber wie kriege ich am besten das Bild raus?)
Auch beim Anschluss von Lautsprechern stelle ich mir, für meine eigenen Retro-Pläne, eine große Frage: Unter DOS habe ich meist nur 2.0. Wie kriegt da der Subwoofer sein Signal? (Selbst wenn man Boxen mit integriertem Stereo-Upmix hat, muss die Verkabelung für Win9x Titel ggf. Sourround-tauglich ausfallen?)
P.S.: Die Platzprobleme von V5 5500 in "alten Gehäusen" kann ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab nur alte Gehäuse im Haus und vom Desktop über den Mini-Tower bis zu den beiden Big Towern sind sie alle Full-Length-tauglich. Da könnte sich so manch heutiger Abzocker noch drei Scheiben abschneiden.

- Spielegrafik im Wandel: Vielversprechende Serie . Aber wenn es nicht noch im nächsten Heft kommt, finde ich es schade, dass ihr so schnell von EGA-2D auf Direct3D gesprungen seit. Ein paar Perlen aus der späten DOS/frühen Windowszeit mit exzellenter 2D Grafik (Pro Pinball The Web fällt mir aktuell ein  ) oder auch recht gutem CPU-3D-Rendering (z.B. Schleichfahrt oder Privateer2) hätte man ruhig abdrucken können. So entsteht der Eindruck, vor GL-Quake hätte es nur abzählbare Klötze gegeben.

- Kompaktwaküs: Der erste Test dieser Art, der mir wirklich gefällt 
Habt ihr zufällig auch die Pumpenlautstärke messen können oder könnt ihr zumindest eine Referenzangabe machen, ab welcher Lüfterdrehzahl sie bei welchem Modell heraushörbar wird? Wir haben immer wieder Leute mit Silent-Ambitionen, die im Waküforum nachfragen und wenn die dann unter "silent" 600-1000 rpm verstehen, weiß niemand, ob Kompatkühlungen nicht doch passend sein könnten.

- Athlon 64 Fehlerteufelchen: Ich weiß ja, dass die Konkurrenz (geschweige denn deren Stärken) in den Legendenartikeln nicht im Fokus steht. Aber soviel Beachtung sollte man Intel schon schenken, dass man nicht behauptet, Prescott wäre in 65 nm gefertigt (90 nm sind - 65 nm sind Cedar Mill und Presler, die den At64/X2 in Sachen Effizienz und Leistung übrigens oftmals ebenbürtig waren, hätte das kurz vor Conroe denn jemanden interessiert) oder das Smithfield aus zwei gekoppelten DIEs besteht (richtig: Beide Kerne auf einem monolithischen DIE - MCM kam erst mit Presler).
Anmerkung zum "64 Bit"-Abschnitt noch: Damals waren 64 Bit Spiele und brauchbare 64 Bit Consumer-Betriebssysteme nicht "Mangelware", sondern "ein CPU-Leben entfernte Zukunftsmusik". Mangelware sind entsprechende Spiele dagegen heute - von wegen "längst nicht alle". 

- Outdoor-Speicher: Es wäre schön gewesen, einen normalen Stick mitzutesten. Denn im Gegensatz zu den Angaben im Artikel überleben auch diese erstaunlich oft einen Waschgang. (vielleicht noch was für PCGH-in-Gefahr, wenn ihr den Praktikanten in die Waschmachine bekommt, damit er das ganze filmen kann)

- Displays entspiegeln: Bei so einem Artikel hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass man zwischen gemessenen und praxisnahen Schwarzwerten unterscheidet und das ganze nicht auch noch als "subjektiv" diffamiert. Denn Fakt ist: Der Schwarzwert wird bei Umgebungsbeleuchtung (im Gegensatz zum abgedeckten Messsensor) immer von dem dominiert, was man im Monitor von der Umgebung sieht. Bei mattierten Displays ist das idealerweise ein Mischung aus der ganzen Umgebung - matt und grau, aber nicht schwarz. Bei spielgenden (und, in geringerem Maße, auch entspiegelten) Displays ist es, was immer sich darin spiegelt. Und wenn die Lichtquelle eben nicht im gespiegelten Bereich steht, sondern dieser dunkel ist, wird es tatsächlich schwärzer - und nicht nur subjektiv. Mag nach praxisferner Spitzfindigkeit klingen, ist aber auch der Unterschied zwischen "der Hersteller lügt" und "der Monitor passt einfach nicht in mein Arbeitsumfeld".

- Ich würde mich wundern, wenn der winzige Bonus-Code-Hinweis auf der Redaktions-Seite von mehr als 1% der Leser registriert wurde. (habe zwar auch 0 Bonuscodes bemerkt - aber entweder ganz oder gar nicht)


----------



## Mindmachine (6. Oktober 2012)

Eine Frage zum Einkaufsführer .
Ich möchte mir aktuell ein neues Headset zulegen und habe leider keine Rubrik im Einkausführer in der Aktuellen Ausgabe gefunden .
Gibt es alternative Vergleichsmöglichkeiten da ich etwas mehr Geld anlegen möchte und dieses nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen möchte !? 
Gruss
Christian


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2012)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Grafik-BIOS-Tuning
> 
> ist ein schöner Erklärbär-Artikel für Anfänger, allerdings hättet Ihr für die User den Fermi BIOS Editor & vielleicht auch den NiBiTor näher erläutern können. P.s. die " Voltage Entry #0" kann auch auf min. 0,825V runtergeregelt werden.


 
Wir haben auf der Heft-DVD übrigens ein Video, das sich dem Fermi BIOS Editor widmet (im Heft habe ich den Platz lieber für Messwerte genutzt).  Im Text wird IIRC auch erwähnt, dass die Spannungen im Leerlauf meist ohne Probleme auf 0,825 Volt gesenkt werden können, das im Bild war nur ein Beispiel.

Thema SLI und die 1337 anderen Details: Das BIOS-Mod-Thema ist zweifelsohne spannend, aber nur für eine Randgruppe interessant – und zudem ist das Prozedere enorm zeitaufwendig. Daher mussten wir im platzlich begrenzten Print-Heft Grenzen setzen. Die fünf Seiten sollten aber genügend Anregungen und interessante (funktionierende) Lösungen und Testwerte bringen, um sich selbst mal mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen. Sicher gibt's hier im Forum auch ein paar Gleichgesinnte, die frickeln und sich austauschen können. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Das Thema mit den Kompakt-Waküs hat mich angesprochen. Sonst eigentlich nix. Ich war dann an der Tanke, hab kurz ins Heft geschaut und habs dann doch liegen lassen und nicht gekauft. Vielleicht nächste mal wieder...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2012)

Dabei würde deine GTX 470 enorm von einer BIOS-Mod profitieren. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Lets see... Der Monat ist ja noch lange! Wenn ich kaufen würde, dann wirklich nur weil ich mich für die kompakten Waküs interessiere. Auf ihre alten Tage fummel ich an meiner GTX 470 nix mehr rum. Die ist gut so, wie sie ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Auf ihre alten Tage fummel ich an meiner GTX 470 nix mehr rum. Die ist gut so, wie sie ist.


 
Höhö, "gut" im Sinne von "schlecht"


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Höhö, "gut" im Sinne von "schlecht"


 

Wie auch immer.


----------



## No_Limit (6. Oktober 2012)

Der Kopierschutz wird auch immer besser jetzt kommt man nicht mal mehr an die Daten auf der DVD. 

Scherz beiseite, ich hab extra ein Firmwareupdate meines Samsung SH-S203N gemacht. Hat leider auch nix geholfen am PC kann ich die DVD vergessen. 

Ein was gutes hat die neue DVD dennoch, ich kann die Filme jetzt auf meinem Blu-Ray Player abspielen ging vorher nicht.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2012)

Auf Seite 101 der Bericht über den Wetterballon finde ich absolut interessant. Etwas schade, dass er nicht ausführlicher ist. Sowas könnte ruhig an prominentere Stelle ins Heft. Mit Fotos in bunt und groß!  
Geile Sache! Jetzt hab ich nen Grund, die nächste Ausgabe inklu Heft-DVD zu kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Oktober 2012)

No_Limit schrieb:


> Der Kopierschutz wird auch immer besser jetzt kommt man nicht mal mehr an die Daten auf der DVD.


Meines Wissens gibt es keinen Kopierschutz, weshalb das nicht der Grund für das Problem sein kann. Liefen denn ältere Heft-DVDs problemlos? Eine defekte DVD wird vom Abo-Service kostenfrei ausgetauscht.


----------



## Rixx (8. Oktober 2012)

wie immer gutes Heft. Extra die teure Version wegen der DVD gekauft. Ein großes Thema mit dem 775 Sockel und ich bin hin und weg. Einzig negativ ist das Video "wie flashe ich eine GTX480 ". Die Vorgehensweise mit der Zuordnung der Voltage Entry und der Performence Level ist falsch. Was schwer ins Auge gehen kann. ( und bei mir auch ging )


----------



## Spinal (8. Oktober 2012)

hab das Heft noch nicht ganz durch, aber meine ersten Eindrücke:

Also den BF3 Benchmark Artikel fand ich auch gut. Das der 6-Kern i7 nochmal so deutlich schneller ist als ein 4 Kerner (trotz SMT) ist schon erstaunlich.

Die Pad & Phone Leseprobe fand ich auch nett. 

Im PCGH Leistungsindex für CPUs steht seit gefühlten zehn Ausgaben beim Core i7 3930k 3,3 GHz, müssten das nicht 3,2 GHz sein?

Flink dank Mechanik war auch ein schöner Artikel. Auch wenn "schnell-tippen" zumindest bei mir kein Grund für eine mechanische Tastatur ist. Aber interessant das doch die Gummidom Tastatur auch bein Tippgefühl recht gut weggekommen ist. Allerdings ist das vermutlich auch viel die Gewohnheit.
Was ich mir gewünscht hätte, ist eine Tastatur mit MX Reds im Test. Denn ich finde, die Blacks sind schon recht hart und fühlen sich für manche erstmal etwas "schwammig" an. Gerade nach dem Tippen mit leichten Tasten wie den MX Blues ist der Unterschied spürbar.

Der Artikel zu den Anti-Reflex Folien fand ich nicht so gelungen. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich vorher Markus Horns Kommentar über spiegelnde Displays gelesen habe und ich neuerdings ein Fan von spiegelnden Displays bin. Nebenbei wundert mich, dass die teuren 3M Folien nicht aufgezählt wurden, die habe ich im Internet immer als erstes gefunden.
Aber nun zu meiner Kritik an dem Artikel und auch des Kommentars. Grundsätzlich denke ich, AR Folien sind im Office Betrieb notwendig. Auch Laptops sollten diese meiner Ansicht nach haben, aber das ist schon Geschmacksache. Ich bin mittlerweile ein Freund von spiegelnden Displays geworden und bin mal den umgekehrten Weg gegangen und habe meinen Dell 2412m von der AR Folie befreit. Denn höherer Kontrast, bessere Farben usw. waren für mich gar nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern das extrem grieselige Bild welches durch die Folie entsteht. Das ist sicher auch ein subjektives Empfinden, aber wenn ich so im Internet schaue, steh ich nicht alleine da. Gerade bei IPS Monitoren soll dieses grieselige Bild störender auftreten, was ich nur am Vergleich zwischen Dell 2412m (IPS), LG 227WT (TN) und Eizo 1931S (VA) bestätigen kann.
Meine Erfahrungen beim entfernen der AR Folie ist folgende, offenbar hat jedes Panel eine Folie über dem eigentlichen Panel aufgeklebt. Glare Panels eine "Klarsichtfolie", matte Displays eine AR-Folie. Das heißt, der Produktionsaufwand sollte gleich sein. Ich würde mir sogar wünschen, dass die Hersteller beide Versionen anbieten. Mein Monitor hat jetzt also eine glatte (wahrscheinlich empfindliche, da ich keine neue, klare Folie aufgeklebt habe) Oberfläche. Dadurch habe ich kein Griesel mehr und (subjektiv) viel mehr Bildschärfe. Das Bild ist viel "ruhiger", besonders lesen ist angenehmer.

Also unterm Strich kann ein spiegelndes Display durchaus Vorzüge haben. Es ist zwar schwieriger in der Aufstellung, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Tester in einem für spiegelnde Displays geeigneten Raum das Glare Display als angenehmer empfinden. Vielleicht kann man ja das mal testen, ähnlich wie mit den mechanischen Tastaturen.

Edit: Sorry wenn manche Stellen etwas "arrogant" rüberkommen. Das ist nicht so gemeint 

bye
Spinal


----------



## HansOConner (8. Oktober 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> [...]Im PCGH Leistungsindex für CPUs steht seit gefühlten zehn Ausgaben beim Core i7 3930k 3,3 GHz, müssten das nicht 3,2 GHz sein?[...]



Beim CPU Leistungsindex steht weiterhin beim aktuellen Ivy-Bridge i5-3570K die falsche TDP von 95W. Er hat doch nur 77W, genau wie der größere i7-3770K, dieser wird bereits richtig mit 77W im Leistungsindex angegeben.

@PCGH Bitte den i5-3570K von 95W auf 77W korrigieren.


----------



## Rixx (9. Oktober 2012)

das scheint echt keinen bei PCGH zu interessieren das das Video mit dem Fermi Bios Editor nach meiner Meinung falsch ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2012)

Nur weil Raff bisher noch nicht auf einen Post von 22:30h geantwortet hat? Wir machen noch anderes, als Sammelthreads abcampen ... Raff wird's schon lesen und sich gegebenenfalls äußern.

*@ Spinal
@  HansOConner*

Wird beides korrigiert, danke.


----------



## y6nn1ck (9. Oktober 2012)

Mir hat diese Ausgabe sehr gut gefallen, die BF3 benches waren super! Nur habe ich die GTX 660 non-ti im Multiplayer vermisst...
Warum wurde nur die ti getestet?
Grüße y6nn1ck


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Artikel war lange vor dem Eintreffen der GTX 660 non-Ti fertig und dann war die Karte für andere Tests eingespannt - leider.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Oktober 2012)

Rixx schrieb:


> wie immer gutes Heft. Extra die teure Version wegen der DVD gekauft. Ein großes Thema mit dem 775 Sockel und ich bin hin und weg. Einzig negativ ist das Video "wie flashe ich eine GTX480 ". Die Vorgehensweise mit der Zuordnung der Voltage Entry und der Performence Level ist falsch. Was schwer ins Auge gehen kann. ( und bei mir auch ging )


 
Da da das schon eine Weile her ist und ich gerade keine DVD zur Hand habe: Was genau ist denn falsch (alles wohl kaum )? Ich erzähle doch nebenher, dass man jedem Powerstate den richtigen Voltage Entry zuweisen muss. Und bei mindestens 30 Geforce-Mods mithilfe des FBE ist noch nichts schief gelaufen.  Natürlich von Instabilität wegen unzureichender 3D-Spannung für den OC-Takt abgesehen – daher die ausdrückliche Empfehlung eines Puffers.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rixx (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich will Euch doch nichts.
Wenn ich genau nach der Video Anleitung vorgehe ist unter Last die Leerlauf Spannung. Deshalb kam ich nie ganz ins Windows. Aber Euer sehr guter Ratschlag immer das Original Bios mit auf den Stick zu ziehen hat die Sache entschärft. Also nochmals das Original aufspielen und die Verknüpfung ändern und die Karte rennt von der Power her fast auf GTX 480 Niveau. 
Also nicht falsch verstehen. Ihr


----------



## constantinosand (9. Oktober 2012)

bin froh dass ihr, falls dem so is, meinen bereits im forum erwähnten wunsch eines 0,1 sone computers fortführt
und in der nächsten ausgabe diesen ausformulieren werdet

danke


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> bin froh dass ihr, falls dem so is, meinen bereits im forum erwähnten wunsch eines 0,1 sone computers fortführt
> und in der nächsten ausgabe diesen ausformulieren werdet
> 
> danke


 
Ich denke, dass wenn du unsere Posts zu deinen tausend mal gleich gestellten Fragen mal lesen würdest, kämst du schneller an ein 0,1 Sone PC als auf die nächste Ausgabe zu warten. Die nächste Ausgabe kannst du dann natürlich immer noch kaufen, da steht ja auch nicht nur was über einen 0,1 Sone PC


----------



## constantinosand (10. Oktober 2012)

interessanter beitrag


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> interessanter beitrag


 
Nicht nur interessant aber auch wahr. So jetzt werde ich hier hoffentlich keine "interessanten Beiträge" mehr posten, das ist schließlich kein Feedback zur Ausgabe mehr.


----------



## grubsnek (11. Oktober 2012)

grubsnek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab sie auch noch nicht bekommen



Schon ziemlich enttäuschend, dass die PCGH immer später kommt. Früher habe ich sie noch Samstags bekommen. Diese Ausgabe lag erst am Freitag, 5. Oktober, im Briefkasten. Zwei Tage nach dem Verkaufsstart am Kiosk!


----------



## constantinosand (11. Oktober 2012)

verschickt die dhl die pcgh

nebenbei, die dpd is der letzte schrott


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenn, dann die Detusche Post, DHL ist für Pakete zuständig...


----------



## constantinosand (11. Oktober 2012)

sag bloß


----------



## Rixx (11. Oktober 2012)

den Artikel habe ich wohl überlesen


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> sag bloß


 
Warum fragst du dann


----------



## Pyrodactil (12. Oktober 2012)

"Windows voll integriert"

Schönes Thema, ich installiere Win7 immer vom USB-Stick. Funktioniert es denn hiermit genau so wie mit ner DVD?
P.S. Hardware-Treiber mit drauf zu packen ist nicht sehr sinnvoll, denn beim Hardwarewechsel sieht man alt aus.
Cool wäre es wenn Office & Co mit integriert werden könnten. Word 2003, Outlook 2007, ......
War ja früher bei den Recovery-DVD´s genau so.
Gruß Pyro


----------



## constantinosand (13. Oktober 2012)

bin grad beim lesen bei diesem artikel stehengeblieben
woolt ihn, generell, überspringen, doch dann hab ich ihn mir schnell genauer angeschaut
und ich glaub diesmal werd ich den windows artikel lesen

nich dass ihr glaubt ich möge windows nich, ganz im gegenteil
ich mag windows sehr, alles funktioniert oder wird zum funktionieren gebracht
als auch die vielen einstellungsmöglichkeiten bringen viel freude mit sich


----------



## _VFB_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch ne Frage zu dem Battlefield Artikel. Wieso ist ne hd7870 schneller als ne hd 7950 ?


----------



## No_Limit (14. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es keinen Kopierschutz, weshalb das nicht der Grund für das Problem sein kann. Liefen denn ältere Heft-DVDs problemlos? Eine defekte DVD wird vom Abo-Service kostenfrei ausgetauscht.


 Die alten Heft DVDs liefen im PC problemlos im Blu-Ray Player konnte ich die Videos nicht abspielen (Ruckler und Tonverzerrung).

Wenn ich versuche die Daten von der DVD auf dem PC zu kopieren meldet TeraCopy CRC-Fehler. Die Videos lassen sich am PC nicht abspielen auf dem Blu-Ray Player aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## constantinosand (15. Oktober 2012)

zum windows artikel

ich erstelle zwar keine integrierte aka vorinstallierte windows cd
sondern hab ein langes ecxel file, in dem alle einstellungen in form von pfaden gespeichert sind zb

control panel\system and security\system\advanced\performance\advanced\virtual memory\1024


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. Oktober 2012)

No_Limit schrieb:


> Die alten Heft DVDs liefen im PC problemlos im Blu-Ray Player konnte ich die Videos nicht abspielen (Ruckler und Tonverzerrung).
> 
> Wenn ich versuche die Daten von der DVD auf dem PC zu kopieren meldet TeraCopy CRC-Fehler. Die Videos lassen sich am PC nicht abspielen auf dem Blu-Ray Player aber ohne Probleme.


 
Du kannst die DVD umtauschen: 
_
Die DVD läuft nicht? Kein Problem! Schicken Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer genauen Anschrift (Name, Straße, PLZ, Wohnort) und der Ausgabennummer (z. B. Ausgabe 10/2012) unter dem Betreff „PC Games Hardware DVD-Reklamation“ an computec@dpv.de._

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Oktober 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Frage zu dem Battlefield Artikel. Wieso ist ne hd7870 schneller als ne hd 7950 ?


Die Radeon HD 7870 hat ein in Relation besseres Frontend samt mehr Chip-Takt, was manchmal durchschlägt - offenbar auch in BF3.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Radeon HD 7870 hat ein in Relation besseres Frontend samt mehr Chip-Takt, was manchmal durchschlägt - offenbar auch in BF3.


 
Das passiert übrigens recht selten, aber vermutlich gibt's in großen _BF3_-Maps wie Caspian Border derart viele Polygone, dass die sonst etwas langsamere HD 7870 an der shader-stärkeren HD 7950 vorbeikommt. Ansonsten hatten wir das bislang nur in _Skyrim_ mit Mods: Skyrim im Technik-Test mit Grafik-Mods: 22 Grafikkarten und 22 CPUs gequält

MfG,
Raff


----------



## _VFB_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Ahh ok danke. Das heist also das wenn ich die hd 7870 auf den gleichen Takt wie die hd 7950 bring, das dann die dann hd7950 wieder schneller ist ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Oktober 2012)

Das auf jeden Fall, ja.


----------



## _VFB_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok alles klar danke


----------



## constantinosand (15. Oktober 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ahh ok danke. Das heist also das wenn ich die hd 7870 auf den gleichen Takt wie die hd 7950 bring, das dann die dann hd7950 wieder schneller ist ?



 es kommt ja nich nur auf die frequenz drauf an
ansonsten wär ja ein pentium 3,0ghz genauso schnell wie ein i5 3,0ghz oder ein i5 3,0ghz dritter generation


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung. Das ist eine unfassbare Fummelei, bis man eine unbeschädigte DVD-Hülle und ein unbeschädigtes Heft in der Hand hat...


 Ich habe dreimal ein scharfes Messer an der Kante entlanggezogen und fertig war die Trennung von Hülle und Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> es kommt ja nich nur auf die frequenz drauf an
> ansonsten wär ja ein pentium 3,0ghz genauso schnell wie ein i5 3,0ghz oder ein i5 3,0ghz dritter generation


 
In diesem Fall schon, da die Grafikchips Pitcairn (HD 7800) und Tahiti (HD 7900) pro Takt die gleiche Polygonleistung haben. Limitiert das Triangle Setup, also die Front der Pipeline, hungert die HD 7950 (800 MHz) stärker als die HD 7870 (1.000 MHz) und kann ihre höhere Shader-Leistung nicht ausspielen. Laufen beide mit gleichem Takt, haben sie die gleiche Polygonleistung, aber die HD 7950 kann sich wegen der Shader-Power (1.792 vs. 1.280 ALUs) absetzen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dreimal ein scharfes Messer an der Kante entlanggezogen und fertig war die Trennung von Hülle und Heft.



Ich bringe doch kein Messer auch nur in den näheren Umkreis um meine heilige PCGH


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Redaktion,

wollte nur mal verkünden das ich seit langem mir mal wieder die PCGH geholt habe und sehr begeistert war. War schön mal wieder ein Druckmedium in den Händen zu halten.  Werde mir wohl auch wieder die nächste Ausgabe holen, alleine weil viele der dort präsentierten Themen zuerst dort und nicht auf der website zu sehen sind.

Was mich nicht so interessierte war das Retro-Spezial aber auch das hatte ich mir noch durchgelesen, nach dem ich den Rest durch hatte. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Oktober 2012)

Schön, dass dir unser Erzeugnis so gefällt!  
Im kommenden Heft gibt's dann sieben Seiten Radeon-Tipps - da freut sich deine HD 6870. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## skyscraper (17. Oktober 2012)

Und meine HD 5770


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Schön, dass dir unser Erzeugnis so gefällt!
> Im kommenden Heft gibt's dann sieben Seiten Radeon-Tipps - da freut sich deine HD 6870.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Jop, hab schon gesehen und auch der Visheravorabtest interessiert mich brennend. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Oktober 2012)

Wieso vorab? Ich werkel gerade an 10 Seiten


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wieso vorab? Ich werkel gerade an 10 Seiten


 
War mir nicht so sicher ob final oder vorab.  10 Seiten hört sich super an, bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Test. Wann kommt nochmal die reguläre Ausgabe in den Handel?

MfG


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> War mir nicht so sicher ob final oder vorab.  10 Seiten hört sich super an, bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Test. Wann kommt nochmal die reguläre Ausgabe in den Handel?
> 
> MfG


 
Schau mal auf die letzte Seite deiner Ausgabe, da stehts normalerweise. Und ansonsten gilt für die PCGH: Die Ausgabe erscheint jeweils am ersten Mittwoch im Monat.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2012)

Geht grad nicht, da ich auf Arbeit bin. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Oktober 2012)

EVT ist 07.11.12, Abonnenten ab 02.11.12.


----------



## constantinosand (17. Oktober 2012)

ich finde, dass langsam so grundlagen wie größere lüfter sind bei ergebnisgleichen niedrigen rpm's leiser und fps limiter reduzieren spulenpfeifen bekannt sind
außerdem kommen in der pcgh teils fehlerhafte, zu allgemeine aussagen vor, wie dass man nur(!) mit dem nvidia inspector die fps von nvidia gpu's limitieren kann
es kann auch daran liegen, dass man sich mit der zeit im selbst favorisirten themengebiet relativ besser auskennt, während andere artikel anderer themen wiederum nich sofort verständlich sind
natürlich is es bei der breiten lesergemeinschaft schwer, das zutreffende wissens- sowie interessensniveau genau zu dosieren
doch nach oft wiederholten aspekten kann man auch mal einwenig tiefer ins wissen greifen
zumindest tendentiell

konkurrenz hat die pcgh im deutschsprachigen raum aufjedenfall nicht, was das auch immer heißen mag
ich mein die gamestar widmet nach der software im form von spielen der hardware lediglich einpaar seiten

im groß und ganzen is wohl nicht jede einzelne ausgabe super für einen
doch bei gegebenen umständen is die pcgh bei mir die erste anlaufstelle

hat jemand schon daran gedacht, dass die pcgh womöglich mit einem ebenbürtigen zb englischsprachigen magazin kooperiert
und sich somit gegenseitig mit diesem ergänzt und komplettiert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Oktober 2012)

Neben dem NV Inspector geht's auch mit dem Afterburner, ist aber gut versteckt


----------



## Rixx (17. Oktober 2012)

oder Evga Precision


----------



## constantinosand (17. Oktober 2012)

beim evga precision ises nich versteckt


----------



## Hawky1980 (18. Oktober 2012)

Also irgendwie find ich das GHZ Mod Bios laut Printseite 36 auf der Heft-DVD nicht. 
Hab ihr das etwa vergessen? Oder war das Bios zu risikobehaftet, sodas ihr es deswegen weggelassen habt? 

Hab übrigends das GHZ-Bios mal auf meine Sapphire 7970 Dualfan ( OC + Biosmod) angetestet. 
Abgesehen von der zu schwach eingestellten Lüftersteuerung, und der unveränderbaren Voltage aufgrund des Boosts, der dauerhaft mit 1,25v reale 1,2v lief, war selbst bei meiner Karte mit schlechter Asic von 63% und einem Boosttakt von 1050mhz, die Spannung schon recht übertrieben hoch.  Es gab da keinerlei Stabilitäts-Probleme mit dem GHZ-Bios Mod. Einzigst der Treiber musste neu installiert werden. 
Das bestätigt wiederum meine Ansicht, das nicht wirklich viel am XT2 Chip verbessert worden sein kann, wenn sogar meine alte Sapphire Dualfan (mittlerweile Dualfan OC ) damit läuft.  

Im nachhinein lohnt sich der Aufwand kaum noch oder garnicht, da man den völlig sinnlosen Boosttakt von 1050mhz ohne weiteres mit Standard Voltage ( jenach Chipgüte) peer Software  hinbekommt, und somit die Karte sparsamer, kühler und leiser agiert, denke Raff sieht das genauso. All das kann man bei den GCN Karten leider nur noch peer Software beeinflussen, was ich ein wenig schade finde. Hat es doch immer den Reiz ausgemacht das Optimum an Leistung bei akzeptablen Verbrauch und Lautstärke aus den AMD/Ati Karten peer Biosmod mit RBE Editor rauszukitzeln, wie es mit den alten Karten ja der Fall war. Bei einer 6870 war mit Bios Volt Registermod eine Ersparnis von ca 30 Watt und ca 5°C weniger unter Last möglich. Leider ließ der Treiber die Taktänderungen nicht zu, was scheinbar auch so von AMD so gewollt war.      

Zur aktuellen und tollen Ausgabe:
Ein große Lob an Euch alle. Man merkt beim Lesen der Artikel, dass ihr echt Freude dran habt den Lesern euer Wissen zu vermitteln. 
Die Videos sind zudem sehr amüsant.  Bin gespannt was ihr euch für die nächste Ausgabe einfallen last. Lese eure Zeitschrift seit Jahren sehr gerne, auch wenn ich kein Abo habe/brauche.  

Weiter so. MfG Hawky


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> EVT ist 07.11.12, Abonnenten ab 02.11.12.


Danke. Und ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken mal ein ABO zu machen. Wann kommt Far Cry 3 gleich nochmal raus?? 

MfG


----------



## constantinosand (18. Oktober 2012)

crysis3 frühling 2013
-> co-optimus.com


----------



## skyscraper (18. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> frühling 2013
> -> co-optimus.com


 
Was soll das jetzt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wann kommt Far Cry 3 gleich nochmal raus??
> 
> MfG



Amazon sagt: am 29. November.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Danke. Und ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken mal ein ABO zu machen. Wann kommt Far Cry 3 gleich nochmal raus??
> 
> MfG


 
Ich auch aber ohne passende Aboprämie wird das nichts.


----------



## constantinosand (18. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Amazon sagt: am 29. November.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



läuft des mit der 660ti


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2012)

> Minimale Systemanforderungen
> Prozessor: 2.66 GHz Intel® Core2 Duo E6700 oder 3.00 GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ oder besser
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
> Grafikkarte: 512 MB DirectX 9.0-kompatible Karte mit Shader Model 4.0 oder höher (siehe in der Liste der unterstützten Grafikkarten)
> ...


Lesen bildet.


----------



## Spinal (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die aktuelle PCGH nun sehr viel gelesen und mir hat das Magazon sehr gut gefallen. Ich bereue es sogar, ein paar Ausgaben verpasst zu haben (ich weiß, Abo hilft  )
Mir gefällt die Zeitschrift wirklich sehr sehr gut. Der Artikel über CPU Oldies war zum Beispiel auch sehr gelungen, es ist sehr erstaunlich wie wenig bzw. viel das Übertakten bei den Einzelnen CPUs bringt. Auch viele andere Artikel waren einfach nett zu lesen. Dazu zählen der immer mal wieder vorkommene Silent Artikel, der Studio Monitor Artikel der mal was ganz interessantes neues war usw.
Was mich aber besonders ernüchtert hat ist der Punkt, das ich parallel die Gamestar gelesen habe. Ein durch und durch anderes Magazin, welches mir mittlerweile etwas unsympathisch geworden ist. Die Berichte über Spiele sind interessant aber für mich(!) etwas zu akribisch und kritisch ausgearbeitet. Aber das ist natürlich auch die Aufgabe eines Spielemagazins.

Aber zurück zur PCGH, die hat für mich ein ähnliches "Problem". Sie ist ebenfalls so akribisch. Und das führt dazu dass mir wegen Gamestar bei manchen Spielen der Spaß verloren geht, weil ich auf Details aus dem Test achte, die mir sonst gar nicht aufgefallen wären. Bei der PCGH führt das dazu, dass ich meine doch ansich recht potente Hardware für chronisch zu langsam halte.
Denn in der Gamestar war auch ein Test der Geforce GTX 660, die wird als sehr gelungen und für alle Spiele in Full HD mit 4xMSAA  und max Details als ausreichend schnell bezeichnet. Sorry, als PCGH Leser kann ich da nur "lachen". In euren (deutlich transparenteren, aber das gehört sich für ein Hardwaremagazin auch so) Benchmarks haut das nicht ganz hin. Aber unterm Strich liegt eine Vernünftige Einschätzung sicher irgendwo in der Mitte, schließlich sind eure Benchmarks meist Worst Case Szenarien und eine GTX 660 schafft vermutlich wirklich alle Spiele in vernünftigen Einstellungen zumindest die meißte Zeit völlig flüssig darzustellen.
Man könnte meinen, die Gamestar mahnt zur Vernunft und die PCGH kriegt nicht genug Leistung und zeigt den Nutzen für SSAA und co. Ist ja gut so, nur finde ich den Unterschied schon krass.

Auch wenn sich dies jetz nicht wirklich nur auf die aktuelle Ausgabe bezieht, ich finde die PCGH sehr gut. Hatte nen ganzen Urlaub Zeit das rauszufinden 

bye
Spinal


----------



## constantinosand (18. Oktober 2012)

lesen bildet - danke für die aktualisierung deines bildungsniveaus

6gb ram, wärs glaubt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Oktober 2012)

*@  Spinal*

Ja, der Kollege Weins meinte im Falle der GTX 660, "Mehr Leistung braucht kein Mensch [...]" sowie "[...] jedes Spiel läuft in maximalen Details mit vierfacher Kantenglättung ruckelfrei - was will ich mehr?". Ich halte das zumindest für zweifelhaft, wenngleich die GS ja angibt, alles unter 30 Fps ruckelt. In ihren eigenen Metro-Benchmarks (DX11, aber wohlgemerkt ohne DoF) erreicht die GTX 660 übrigens nur *23 Fps*. 

Worst Case nehmen wir eigentlich nur selten, aber eine fordernde realistische Szene - denn was bringen mit Battlefield 3 Benchmarks mit 70 Fps, wenn ich bei Action nur mit 30 Fps rumgurke? Eben, nichts.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich habe die aktuelle PCGH nun sehr viel gelesen und mir hat das Magazon sehr gut gefallen. Ich bereue es sogar, ein paar Ausgaben verpasst zu haben (ich weiß, Abo hilft)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Oktober 2012)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie find ich das GHZ Mod Bios laut Printseite 36 auf der Heft-DVD nicht.
> Hab ihr das etwa vergessen? Oder war das Bios zu risikobehaftet, sodas ihr es deswegen weggelassen habt?



Hmm. Ich such's mal. Sollte eigentlich drauf sein ...



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hab übrigends das GHZ-Bios mal auf meine Sapphire 7970 Dualfan ( OC + Biosmod) angetestet.
> Abgesehen von der zu schwach eingestellten Lüftersteuerung, und der unveränderbaren Voltage aufgrund des Boosts, der dauerhaft mit 1,25v reale 1,2v lief, war selbst bei meiner Karte mit schlechter Asic von 63% und einem Boosttakt von 1050mhz, die Spannung schon recht übertrieben hoch.  Es gab da keinerlei Stabilitäts-Probleme mit dem GHZ-Bios Mod. Einzigst der Treiber musste neu installiert werden.
> Das bestätigt wiederum meine Ansicht, das nicht wirklich viel am XT2 Chip verbessert worden sein kann, wenn sogar meine alte Sapphire Dualfan (mittlerweile Dualfan OC ) damit läuft.
> 
> Im nachhinein lohnt sich der Aufwand kaum noch oder garnicht, da man den völlig sinnlosen Boosttakt von 1050mhz ohne weiteres mit Standard Voltage ( jenach Chipgüte) peer Software  hinbekommt, und somit die Karte sparsamer, kühler und leiser agiert, denke Raff sieht das genauso. All das kann man bei den GCN Karten leider nur noch peer Software beeinflussen, was ich ein wenig schade finde. Hat es doch immer den Reiz ausgemacht das Optimum an Leistung bei akzeptablen Verbrauch und Lautstärke aus den AMD/Ati Karten peer Biosmod mit RBE Editor rauszukitzeln, wie es mit den alten Karten ja der Fall war. Bei einer 6870 war mit Bios Volt Registermod eine Ersparnis von ca 30 Watt und ca 5°C weniger unter Last möglich. Leider ließ der Treiber die Taktänderungen nicht zu, was scheinbar auch so von AMD so gewollt war.



Ja, ich halte es auch nicht für sinnvoll, das GHz-Edition-BIOS auf einer "normalen" HD 7970 zu verwenden. Deutlich interessanter ist's meiner Meinung nach, eine Referenzkarte mit dem XFX Black-Edition-BIOS zu bespielen. Da gibt's dann 1.000/2.850 MHz für lau, bei gleichbleibender Spannung und damit auch nur minimal mehr Leistungsaufnahme. Habe ich privat nach dem Artikelschreiben auch bei meiner Karte gemacht. 



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Zur aktuellen und tollen Ausgabe:
> Ein große Lob an Euch alle. Man merkt beim Lesen der Artikel, dass ihr echt Freude dran habt den Lesern euer Wissen zu vermitteln.
> Die Videos sind zudem sehr amüsant.  Bin gespannt was ihr euch für die nächste Ausgabe einfallen last. Lese eure Zeitschrift seit Jahren sehr gerne, auch wenn ich kein Abo habe/brauche.
> 
> Weiter so. MfG Hawky



Wichtiger Punkt! Schön, dass das durchkommt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hawky1980 (18. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich such's mal. Sollte eigentlich drauf sein ...


Brauchst du nicht. Das Bios wird kaum anders sein als das was ich schon verlinkt hab.



> Ja, ich halte es auch nicht für sinnvoll, das GHz-Edition-BIOS auf einer "normalen" HD 7970 zu verwenden.


Vorallem, nicht bei der anliegenden Voltage was das Bios der Karte antut.


> Deutlich interessanter ist's meiner Meinung nach, eine Referenzkarte mit dem XFX Black-Edition-BIOS zu bespielen.
> Da gibt's dann 1.000/2.850 MHz für lau, bei gleichbleibender Spannung und damit auch nur minimal mehr Leistungsaufnahme. Habe ich privat nach dem Artikelschreiben auch bei meiner Karte gemacht.


Da würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die Lüfterdrehzahl ( in % und upm) bei dem XFX Bios unter Vollauslastung ( VGA Tool) verhält. Beim Sapphire OC Bios (1000/2900) sind mir die Lüfter ein tacken zu straff eingestellt. 
Der Chip klappert sich bei 60°C und standard Lüfterprofil ja regelrecht einen ab, und schreit nur so nach einem höheren Takt. Wobei es den Mosfets wiederrum zugute kommt, wenn die Lüfter genug Druck aufbauen,um auch diese richtig zu kühlen.  Screen VGA Tool Temps



> Habe ich privat nach dem Artikelschreiben auch bei meiner Karte gemacht.


Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Hättest aber noch im Artikel dazuschreiben können, dass durch den Biosmod (XFX Bios 1000/2850) beim (Overdrive) wie auch im Afterburner die Taktsperre (bis 1125/3150) im Treiber, als positiver Nebeneffekt ausgehebelt wird.Unlock Takt mit OC Bios 



> Wichtiger Punkt! Schön, dass das durchkommt.


Wär ja schlimm wenn nicht, oder ?


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zu den 3 Z77 Boards im OC Test ab Seite 68.

Beim MSI-Board sind ja die vielen LED's oben am Rand verbaut für die Phasen der CPU. Wie haben die sich bei euch im Test verhalten? Ich habe hier ein Z77A GD65 liegen, und da sind diese LED's irgendwie sinnlos. Ich habe das Board mit nem Kumpel getestet (Lesertest für Hardwareluxx), die LED's sind im Idle entweder am blinken, wenn mal kurz Last anliegt oder daueran sobald eine etwas aufwändigere Anwendung startet. Sobald OC betrieben wurde, waren die LED's sowieso immer dauer-an. Von daher waren die irgendwie nutzlos und besser für die Disko geeignet.

War das bei euch anders? Wir hätten uns da gewünscht, das die LED's evtl. per PWM gedimt werden um die tatsächliche Last anzuzeigen, oder das man nur 2 LED's verlötet, eine für die Idle-Phasen (was beim GD65 2 waren) und die zweite für die restlichen Phasen. Falls Fehler auftreten hat man ja immernoch die 7-Segment Anzeigen...

Wurde das evtl. beim Z77 Mpower geändert? Uns haben die LED's doch nach kurzer Zeit arg genervt...


----------



## Spinal (19. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@  Spinal*
> 
> Ja, der Kollege Weins meinte im Falle der GTX 660, "Mehr Leistung braucht kein Mensch [...]" sowie "[...] jedes Spiel läuft in maximalen Details mit vierfacher Kantenglättung ruckelfrei - was will ich mehr?". Ich halte das zumindest für zweifelhaft, wenngleich die GS ja angibt, alles unter 30 Fps ruckelt. In ihren eigenen Metro-Benchmarks (DX11, aber wohlgemerkt ohne DoF) erreicht die GTX 660 übrigens nur *23 Fps*.


 
Genau das meine ich. Das ist schon seltsam. Das mit den 30 fps ist natürlich auch sehr optimistisch, besonders weil es sich wohl um die Avg. FPS handelt. Aber ich vermute einfach mal, die Gamestar versucht den Spielern eben "vernünftige" Hardware zu empfehlen. Das eine Hi End Karte schneller ist sollte eh jeder wissen. Allerdings finde ich solche Aussagen dann schon etwas gewagt, denn das brennt sich eher ein als ein Diagramm.



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zu den 3 Z77 Boards im OC Test ab Seite 68.
> 
> Beim MSI-Board sind ja die vielen LED's oben am Rand verbaut für die Phasen der CPU. Wie haben die sich bei euch im Test verhalten? Ich habe hier ein Z77A GD65 liegen, und da sind diese LED's irgendwie sinnlos. Ich habe das Board mit nem Kumpel getestet (Lesertest für Hardwareluxx), die LED's sind im Idle entweder am blinken, wenn mal kurz Last anliegt oder daueran sobald eine etwas aufwändigere Anwendung startet. Sobald OC betrieben wurde, waren die LED's sowieso immer dauer-an. Von daher waren die irgendwie nutzlos und besser für die Disko geeignet.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe ein X79 GD65 und da verhält es sich genau so. Die LEDs blinken wenn die Phasen aktiv sind, man kann es im BIOS aber auch so einstellen, dass die Phasen immer an sind. Vielleicht ist das auch beim Übertakten automatisch so. Ich musste das sogar so einstellen, da mit den ersten BIOS Versionen der RAM nicht stabil lief. Es scheint also nicht sonderlich zweckmäßig zu sein. Auch frage ich mich, ob man die Auslastung der Phasen überhaupt so einfach auslesen/anzeigen kann.

Aber da wird sich wohl nochmal jemand von PCGH melden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Maggolos (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß es gehört nicht zum Feedback aber, gibt es in der Ausgabe einen Test zur HIS ICQ 2 HD 7970 X Edition ?

Siehe Artikel: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor: Die HIS Radeon HD 7970 X im Video

Danke an alle

Mfg Maggo


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Oktober 2012)

Im kommenden Heft, zusammen mit einigen anderen Leckerlis. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Maverick64 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hab mir am WE noch die aktuelle PCGH 11/2012 mit DVD gekauft.
Leider wurde die DVD mit in den Einband des Heftes eingeklebt und sogar eine Kante abgeschnitten.
Wie bekomme ich da jetzt ein neues Heft und eine neue DVD?
Bild: pcgh-dvd00259phi.jpg - abload.de
Bild: pcgh-dvd001m6rqn.jpg - abload.de


----------



## HansOConner (28. Oktober 2012)

@Maverick


Maverick64 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich da jetzt ein neues Heft und eine neue DVD?



Da es sich hier eindeutig um einen Mangel handelt, würde ich die Zeitschrift samt DVD bei deinem Händler umtauschen...

Alternativ hier ein Beitrag zum Umtausch der DVD von Marco:


PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Du kannst die DVD umtauschen:
> _
> Die  DVD läuft nicht? Kein Problem! Schicken Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer  genauen Anschrift (Name, Straße, PLZ, Wohnort) und der Ausgabennummer  (z. B. Ausgabe 10/2012) unter dem Betreff „PC Games Hardware  DVD-Reklamation“ an computec@dpv.de._
> 
> Marco



@PCGH Gibt es denn schon Infos zur neuen Heft DVD 12/2012, ist die wieder in einer Papierhülle (wie die 11/2012) oder ist man den Wünschen der Community nachgekommen, indem man wieder auf die klassische Hülle aus Pappe umgestellt hat (mit Infos auf Vorder- und Rückseite)?


----------



## Maverick64 (28. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank, werde mal den zweiten Weg versuchen, Händler hat keine mehr...

Habe diese eMail-Adr. gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden...


----------



## Hannibal1980 (29. Oktober 2012)

ICH kaufe diesen BILD verschnitt nicht mehr PCGH spricht mit toten legenden(vooodo),oder wie bekomm ich aus meinem AMD/INtel den Besten Takt raus !! Es sind immer die gleichen Themen Jedes Jahr das selbe Voodo Voooooodoooo Intel intel ecter...... 
Traurig lese nur noch die Printet beim vorbei gehen (cover) oh das habe ich doch schon mal gelesen nix neues nur intel und Die TOTen (voodo) kotz und das INTEL FANBOY forum ist auch das letzte wenn man AMD MB+CPU hat und Fragt nach einer alternative für die CPU , dann INTEL 0815K und I3/5(0815) könnt ich kotzen.powered by intel Blatt..


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Oktober 2012)

Hannibal1980 schrieb:


> ICH kaufe diesen BILD verschnitt nicht mehr PCGH spricht mit toten legenden(vooodo),oder wie bekomm ich aus meinem AMD/INtel den Besten Takt raus !! Es sind immer die gleichen Themen Jedes Jahr das selbe Voodo Voooooodoooo Intel intel ecter......
> Traurig lese nur noch die Printet beim vorbei gehen (cover) oh das habe ich doch schon mal gelesen nix neues nur intel und Die TOTen (voodo) kotz und das INTEL FANBOY forum ist auch das letzte wenn man AMD MB+CPU hat und Fragt nach einer alternative für die CPU , dann INTEL 0815K und I3/5(0815) könnt ich kotzen.powered by intel Blatt..


 
Dann kauf dir halt Via 
Oder: Blöd nur das ich in den letzten 2 Jahren PCGH kein einziges Mal ne Intel Werbung innen liegen sah, dafür aber ne große Bulldozer Werbung von Alternate zum Bulldozer Release.

Aber um mal etwas produktiver an die Sache heranzugehen:
Was erwartest du denn bitte? Wo sollen sie denn die Themen herzuabern?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2012)

Ein wenig konstruktiver dürfte es ruhig sein. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass alle bereit sind deine am Anfang des Postings als Rudel auftretenden Satzzeichen auf den Rest des Buchstabengebildes zu verteilen .


----------



## Maverick64 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hannibal1980 schrieb:


> das INTEL FANBOY forum ist auch das letzte wenn man AMD MB+CPU hat und Fragt nach einer alternative für die CPU , dann INTEL 0815K und I3/5(0815) könnt ich kotzen.


Wer sich über "Fanboys" welcher Sorte auch immer aufregt, sollte sich vielleicht selbst nicht wie ein solcher benehmen...
Es kommt ja immer drauf an, wofür man einen PC braucht/benutzt. Für einen Gamer-PC dürfte AMD aktuell leider nicht mehr zu empfehlen sein.
Für andere Dinge schon eher, vor allem, wenn eine iGPU ausreicht. Da wäre dann AMD vorn. Vielleicht sollte man mal richtig fragen...

Es wäre für uns alle gut, wenn AMD bei den CPUs auf der selben Höhe mit Intel wäre wie bei den Grakas mit Nvidia. Das würde unser aller Geldbeutel helfen...

Wobei das hier eigentlich ja OT ist, denn es geht ja um die Printausgabe und nicht um AMD vs Intel...


----------



## StefanStg (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Team.

ich hätte mal eine frage über den Artikel: Test: OC- Mainboards auf Seite 68. Mir gefällt das MSI MPower sehr gut und wollte es fast schon kaufen. Nur habe ich jetzt wo anders gelesen das das Board keinen Offset Modus habt. Stimmt das wirklich habt ihr da irgentwas im UEFI gesehen das es kein Offset gibt. Wäre schön wenn ihr meine Frage beantworten tätet.

Mfg
Stefan.


----------



## cuby (3. November 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,


 möge die CPU & die Grafikkarte Dir mächtig sein    Amen !! .Ich habe mir die Ausgabe  11/ 2012 gekauft . Ja man möge es ned glaube ich kaufe noch Zeitschriften  


 „Windows Voll integriert „


 ich habe schon 2 mal versucht mit RT seven lite so was zu erstellen. Leider gescheitert  Es fängt schon damit an ,dass man *.inf  Treiber integrieren muss, nur Frage welche  ?,zu dem kommt noch hinzu das sich die Treiber aktualisieren und man das Prozedere mindestens 1x in 6 Monaten wieder holen muss. Man möchte ja nicht nur Treiber sonder auch Updates integrieren z.b. von Microsoft, nur installiert dann auch das Programm die Updates richtig ?? Jetzt bin ich schon ein pc Freak der nicht mehr Tassen auf den DVD Schublade stellt  aber dies ist ein echt Herausforderung. Den mit Umweltfreundlichkeit hat dies nicht zu tun wenn man eine DVD verbrennt ( 4,7 GB ) Also  USB Stick. Und zum Schluss das ganze x 2 weil ich 2 pc s habe ( Windows 7 32 & Windows 7 64 Bit )
 und zu guter letzt die Hauptfrage:


 Woher weiß ich denn ob dann der Installation USB Stick funktioniert ,wenn ich es mal bräuchte ?  


 Ich kann doch nicht x mal Windows 7 Installieren. Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange die Redaktion dazu braucht um ein Rt 7 lite Installation Stick zu erstellen aber ich war mit 1 Tag damit beschäftigt ohne win7 ISO,update, Treiber ( Mainboard, Grafikkarte Soundkarte ect) runter zu laden und zu dem Programm AIk konnte mir die Profis von Microsoft nicht helfen nein sie wurden mir noch unverschämt.Nun ja ich war gerade bei Microsoft  und habe mal nach den Sicherheitlücken gefragt
 Was ist den bitte:


*HTTP MS IE MSWebDVD Object DoS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Lücke ??


uppps wie bin ich den hier hin gekommen ?? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 ca 91 Sicherheitslücken im Internet Explorer dies lässt sich beliebig weiter führen sun java ect.. pp
 Aber Microsoft ist ja mit Windows 8 beschäftigt 



 Have eine fun


----------



## Nasenbaer (3. November 2012)

@cuby

1. Es gibt DVD-RWs, dann braucht man mit USB Sticks nicht rumhantieren
2. Hat MS ja nicht schuld an Sicherheitslücken in Adobe Flash und Java.
3. Habe mir auch schon einmal eine solche DVD "zusammengestellt" und das dauerte knapp ne 3/4 Stunde inkl. Brennen.
4. Warum sollte man alle halbe Jahre die DVD erneuern? Man mag es kaum glauben aber Windows hat kein halblähriges Verfallsdatum nach dem eine Neuinstallation notwendig ist.
5. Musst du ja schnell "alternde" Treiber (z.B. Graphikkarte) nicht integrieren, sondern nur z.B. NIC, Sound usw. 
6. Wird die Integration von SP und Updates sicher schon ganz gut funktionieren. Der automatische Windows Update Mechanismus ist jedenfalls auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Wie oft ich da schon das Problem hatte, dass ein Update nicht installiert werden konnte und man dann erst durch etliche Foren und verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten testen musste bis es dann doch ging ...


----------



## cuby (4. November 2012)

Hallo Nasenbär,

Danke dir für Deine Antwort.

1. DVD oder RWS oder Blue rays habe ein Nachteil Sie zerkratzen und sind somit nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht benutzbar. Dies kann nicht nach meine besten wissen & gewissen mit einem USB Stick nicht passieren, aber er kann auch mal kaputt gehen.   
2. Leider hast du nicht ganz verstanden was ich eigentlich hier mitteilen möchte. Es geht hier nich darum das "  Hat MS ja nicht schuld an Sicherheitslücken in Adobe Flash und Java." sondern DAS Norton symantec Haufenweise Sicherheitslücken bei den betreffenden Herstellen entdeckt hat und mich davor schützt & das den Hersteller egal ist, sonst gäbe es ja keine Sicherheitslücken. Willst du mich an der Nase herum füren ??

3. "Habe mir auch schon einmal eine solche DVD "zusammengestellt" und das dauerte knapp ne 3/4 Stunde inkl. Brennen". Nasi ist Profi 
4.Was gibt nur windows ?? thunderbird, fire fox ccleaner , Grafikkartentreiber , Mainboardtreiber .. usw. usw .*bitte die nach folgende Sender verzögert sich um 5 Std ..
5."5. Musst du ja schnell "alternde" Treiber (z.B. Graphikkarte) nicht integrieren, sondern nur z.B. NIC, Sound usw. "   Für was denn brauche ich ein aktuelle DVD oder USB stick, wenn ich mal Windows neu aufspielen muss    Es sollte doch dann Aktuell sein.Ergo dann brauche ich keine USB stick oder DVD blue rail ect. Das ist eine Gleichung ->=ergo dann kann ich auch altmodisch wieder an fangen Gleichung Rückwärts  ->= Besser abend um 22:00 pc einschalten bios um schalten aus USB stick starten. Morgen um 8 Uhr aufstehen Windows  incl. aller Treiber incl Programme installiert. Zeit & Nerven gespart   gibt es schon von Intel aber funktioniert nicht, warum frag intel und erschlagen sie mit dem ipad & und drücken sie mit dem ap die klo taste 

Zu Nebenwirkungen fragen sie Ihre Bundeskanzlerin .Da wird Ihnen geholfen  


Aber liebe Pc Gemeinde es komm noch besser Antwort von microsoft
"
Lieber Verbraucher 
ich bin erschrocken wie viele Sicherheitslücken es gibt als ich auf mein Antiviren Programm geglickt habe.​welches Programm ist das genau? Eines kann man dazu schon jetzt sagen: nichts
von dem, was solche sogenannte "Sicherheitssoftware" dir da meldet, trifft zu.
*Solche Programme sind wirkungslose und zudem schädliche Placebos*, mit denen der
*Hersteller unwissenden Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht*. Deinstalliere
*solchen Unsinn sofort und installiere statt dessen MSE von Microsoft*. Das wird
*dich nicht mit solchem Unsinn erschrecken.*


Gröhl leute ich habe noch nie so toll gelacht ,da ist heute heuteshow um 23 uhr 23 *Redaktion möge mich bitte nicht erschlagen wegen Schleichwerbung  


Gleichung ->=  als Microsoft masst sich an Norton Symantec als ein Unsinn hin zu stellen wooooow  
Gleichung->=  Microsoft  Drückt also mit Windos 8  den Verbrauchte das Geld in die Tasche rein coooooool 
Gleichung->= Als Antiviren Software von Symantec ist Unsinn und ohne Antiviren software  macht Sinn und die Test von pc Zeitschriften lügen alle oder was      lach flash bekomme  


nun ja  für Schäden zu lesen von dies Beitrag hafte ich ned, alle Rechte liegen bei mir  Garantie eh ausgeschlossen 


..so ich mach mich mal wech duck sonst bekomme ich noch ein tablet uff n kopp


----------



## Nasenbaer (4. November 2012)

cuby schrieb:


> Hallo Nasenbär,
> 
> Danke dir für Deine Antwort.
> 
> 1. DVD oder RWS oder Blue rays habe ein Nachteil Sie zerkratzen und sind somit nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht benutzbar. Dies kann nicht nach meine besten wissen & gewissen mit einem USB Stick nicht passieren, aber er kann auch mal kaputt gehen.


Dafür gibt es Schutzhüllen. Davon ab sehen manch alte RW-Rohlinge bei mir auch schon mies aus aber gehen immer noch.


cuby schrieb:


> 2. Leider hast du nicht ganz verstanden was ich eigentlich hier mitteilen möchte. Es geht hier nich darum das "  Hat MS ja nicht schuld an Sicherheitslücken in Adobe Flash und Java." sondern DAS Norton symantec Haufenweise Sicherheitslücken bei den betreffenden Herstellen entdeckt hat und mich davor schützt & das den Hersteller egal ist, sonst gäbe es ja keine Sicherheitslücken. Willst du mich an der Nase herum füren ??


Flash scheint einfach von Grund auf mies konzeptioniert zu sein, da das vor Sicherheitslecks nur so trieft. Am sichersten: Gar nicht erst installieren oder für Firefox Flashblock nutzen und nur Youtube etc. freischalten. Jammern allein hilft nichts.



cuby schrieb:


> 3. "Habe mir auch schon einmal eine solche DVD "zusammengestellt" und das dauerte knapp ne 3/4 Stunde inkl. Brennen". Nasi ist Profi


Ich habe nur 1 SP integriert und die Updates, sowie eine Einstellungen vorgenommen. Bei Treibern usw. installiere ich immer die aktuellen von den Hersteller-Webseiten. Denn sonst ist so eine DVD tatsächlich schnell "veraltet".



cuby schrieb:


> 4.Was gibt nur windows ?? thunderbird, fire fox ccleaner , Grafikkartentreiber , Mainboardtreiber .. usw. usw .*bitte die nach folgende Sender verzögert sich um 5 Std ..


Auch wenn Software und Treiber Updates erhalten, so musst du ja noch lange nicht immer wieder die Windows-Install-DVD neu "backen". Software installiere ich eh nicht mehr neu. Ich nutze auch für den Desktop mittlerweile PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives. Da gibt's viele Programme, die man häufig braucht als Portable-Version. So muss ich nach der Neuinstallation PortableApps nur wieder in den Autostart aufnehmen. PortableApps liegt bei mir auch auf einer extra Partition, damit's beim Formatieren nicht extra gesichert werden muss.



cuby schrieb:


> 5."5. Musst du ja schnell "alternde" Treiber (z.B. Graphikkarte) nicht integrieren, sondern nur z.B. NIC, Sound usw. "   Für was denn brauche ich ein aktuelle DVD oder USB stick, wenn ich mal Windows neu aufspielen muss    Es sollte doch dann Aktuell sein.Ergo dann brauche ich keine USB stick oder DVD blue rail ect. Das ist eine Gleichung ->=ergo dann kann ich auch altmodisch wieder an fangen Gleichung Rückwärts  ->= Besser abend um 22:00 pc einschalten bios um schalten aus USB stick starten. Morgen um 8 Uhr aufstehen Windows  incl. aller Treiber incl Programme installiert. Zeit & Nerven gespart   gibt es schon von Intel aber funktioniert nicht, warum frag intel und erschlagen sie mit dem ipad & und drücken sie mit dem ap die klo taste


Das lohnt sicher aber nicht. Wenn ich, pessimistisch geschätzt, 1 mal pro Jahr Windows neu installiere, aber dafür 2 mal pro Jahr die DVD aktualisiere, dann habe ich es 1 mal umsonst gemacht. Das lohnt nicht. Ich würde stattdessen halt nur Updates und SPs integrieren. Software steht bei mir zu 90% per PortableApps eh nach der Installation wieder zur Verfügung und die 3 Treiber bringen mich auch nicht um.


Davon mal ab gibt es durchaus viele Sicherheitslücken in heutige Software aber längst nicht jede stellt eine ernsthafte oder gar realistische Gefahr dar. Ich habe nur ein einfaches Virenprogramm (Avast Free ...) und bei meinen Eltern (absolute PC-Laien) haben nur MS Security Essentials drauf und dazu natürlich Windows Update aktiviert. Mit den Verhaltensregeln, die ich ihnen antrainiert habe, haben sie noch nie einen Virus oder ein anderes Schadprogramm an Land gezogen. Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt meistens vor dem PC und lässt sich nur mit Brain 2.0 schließen. Letzteres ist leider nicht im Einzelhandel erhältlich.

P.S.: Smilies sind keine Satzzeichen.


----------



## Fafafin (5. November 2012)

Das Heft ist im Großen und Ganzen gelungen. Die DVD habe ich mir dieses Mal gespart, da sie mir nicht zugesagt hat.
Nächsten Monat ist sie aber fest eingeplant.
Eine Enttäuschung ist das Vorwort zum Gewinnspiel. Das ist frech aus dem Vorjahr abgeschrieben. Die Kritk muss sich der leitende Redakteur gefallen lassen. 

Generell, unabhängig von der aktuellen Ausgabe, würde ich mir ein Umdenken bei PCGH wünschen in Sachen Lüfter und Kühler.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die vielen Messungen zur Lautstärke verpuffen, da hier irgendwie Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.
*Die Kernfrage für jeden ist doch: 
Wie laut wird ein CPU-Kühler, wenn Idle/mittlere Last/max. Last (100% TDP der CPU)/OC anliegen? *
An zweiter Stelle interessiert es dann erst, welche Drehzahl der CPU-Lüfter dabei erreicht und wieviel Reserve noch verbleibt. 
Daher würde ich mir für 2013 eine Umstellung oder zumindest eine Ergänzung des nur wenig aussagefähigen 
Sone-pro-50%/75%/100%-Systems in ein Sone-pro-Watt-System wünschen. 
Dann wäre ein Einkaufsführer zu CPU-Lüftern seinen Namen wirklich wert(, womit ich wieder bei der aktuellen Ausgabe bin).
Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfter. Auch hier wäre es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller, eine definierte Wärmemenge im Gehäuse zu erzeugen, mit den Gehäuselüftern eine definierte Innentemperatur einzustellen und die sich dementsprechend einstellende Lautstärke zu messen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. November 2012)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Das Heft ist im Großen und Ganzen gelungen. Die DVD habe ich mir dieses Mal gespart, da sie mir nicht zugesagt hat.
> Nächsten Monat ist sie aber fest eingeplant.
> Eine Enttäuschung ist das Vorwort zum Gewinnspiel. Das ist frech aus dem Vorjahr abgeschrieben. Die Kritk muss sich der leitende Redakteur gefallen lassen.



Schuldig!


----------



## cuby (8. November 2012)

Danke Dir Nasebär für deine Antwort,

Aber hier steckt das Problem ,woher soll heute der Verbraucher dies wissen ich gehe von dem Durchschnittsverbraucher aus ? Ich dachte eigentlich der dumme Rechner sollte uns Arbeit erleichtern ?? Mit apps & Wolken habe ich nix zu tun.Dies was du erklärst versteh ich nicht mehr das könne nur noch Profis wie du verstehen. Und möchte ich auch nicht. ich warte mal aus die Antwort von der Redaktion ab.

have eine nice Day


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (8. November 2012)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Generell, unabhängig von der aktuellen Ausgabe, würde ich mir ein Umdenken bei PCGH wünschen in Sachen Lüfter und Kühler.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die vielen Messungen zur Lautstärke verpuffen, da hier irgendwie Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.
> *Die Kernfrage für jeden ist doch:
> Wie laut wird ein CPU-Kühler, wenn Idle/mittlere Last/max. Last (100% TDP der CPU)/OC anliegen? *
> ...



Eigentlich ein naheliegender Gedankengang, der aber aufgrund diverser Probleme in der Praxis nur schwer durchführbar ist. Zum einen ist es nur sehr schwer möglich, den Prozessor zu einer genau definierten Wärmeabgabe zu bringen, die übrigens nicht über die TDP ausgedrückt wird, sondern über ein spezielles Messgerät bestimmt werden muss. Auch dadurch lässt sich dieser Wert - der dabei auch noch durch die Mainboard-Lüftersteuerung beeinflusst wird - nicht auf andere Systeme übertragen. 

Was funktionieren würde: Man könnte eine Ziel-Prozessor-Temperatur festlegen und die Lautstärke und Drehzahl bestimmen, die ein Kühler braucht, um die CPU auf dieser Temperatur zu halten. Die Lüfter-Drehzahl müsste dazu aber wiederum manuell eingestellt werden, jedes Mal mit einer mehrminütigen Phase dazwischen, in der sich die CPU-Temperatur einpendeln kann und das so lange, bis die Temperatur des Prozessors genau dem festgelegten Wert entspricht. Das würde den Aufwand für jeden zu messenden CPU-Kühler stark in die Höhe treiben. Außerdem würden Änderungen der Außentemperatur - etwa kurzes Lüften - sämtliche Einstellungen zunichtemachen, man müsste von vorne beginnen. Der größte Nachteil: Dieses System verschweigt die maximale Kühllleistung eines CPU-Kühlers.

Machen könnten wir das einmal im Rahmen eines Specials mit einigen ausgesuchten CPU-Kühlern, falls Interesse besteht.

Für einen Sone-pro-Watt-Wert müssten wiederum Referenzpunkte bestimmt werden, da sich dieser Wert mit dem Ansteigen der abzuführenden Wärme verändert - Ich votiere für 50, 75 und 100%. Im Prozessor-Idle erreichen die meisten CPU-Kühler übrigens 0 Sone/Watt, da die sie Idle-Abwärme meist locker passiv abführen können.


----------



## Spinal (8. November 2012)

cuby schrieb:


> Aber hier steckt das Problem ,woher soll heute der Verbraucher dies wissen ich gehe von dem Durchschnittsverbraucher aus ? Ich dachte eigentlich der dumme Rechner sollte uns Arbeit erleichtern ?? Mit apps & Wolken habe ich nix zu tun.Dies was du erklärst versteh ich nicht mehr das könne nur noch Profis wie du verstehen.
> have eine nice Day



Sorry, aber du drehst dir die Dinge so, wie sie dir gefallen. Wer sich eine eigene, individuelle Win7 DVD erstellt, der sollte mit Dingen wie "Apps", die ja auch für Technik "Einsteiger" das Einfachste der Welt sein dürften, klarkommen. Ich finde gerade in der heutigen Zeit wird viel, viel mehr Wert auf eine gute Bedienung gelegt. Eine Windows Installation war früher deutlich "anstrengender" als heute. Auch der zusätzliche Aufwand für weitere Software war höher.

Und das man DVDs in eine Hülle stecken kann, ist sicher auch jemand bekannt, der noch nie einen Computer eingeschaltet hat. Also eigentlich finde ich deine Kommentare sehr einseitig.
Warum nutzt du Windows, wenn es dir nicht gefällt? Wieso traust du Symantec mehr als Microsoft? Und die Mail-Antwort von MS, sorry, die nehme ich dir nicht ab.

Aber wir geraten ins Off Topic, daher zum Thema: Wenn du dir deinen Stick erstellt hast, dann musst du den schon selber testen. Das macht man einmal mit dem fertigen Stick und gut ist. Auch mit den Updates kann ich nicht verstehen. Es kommen ja fast täglich irgendwelche Updates, natürlich kann man die nicht ständig integrieren. Das wäre ja, als bestellt man sich ein neues Auto und sagt: "verdammt, wenn ich jetzt damit fahre, verschleißen ja schon die reifen und die Bremsen". Aber so eine Installations DVD muss ja auch nicht Top Aktuell sein. Ich würde sie sowieso eher für den Notfall sehen. Und Grafikkartentreiber und ein paar Updates werden immer mal fällig sein. Es ist aber halt irre praktisch, wenn man eben 80% schon installiert hat und sich nur um 20% kümmern muss.

bye
Spinal


----------

